
Ask HN: Command-line developer knowledge-base tool for debugging issues? - dpflan
I&#x27;m searching for a tool that would help me in this situation:<p>For example, I encounter an issue while running some tests, the error indicates that my local master database node does not have a replica count it expects (i.e. it lost its info about the local worker). I now have to add the worker, but perhaps I don&#x27;t know how to do that. So I ask in a general dev communication channel if anyone has encountered this issue and how to remedy it (the quicker it&#x27;s fixed the better, right?). Another dev had this issue and figured out the fix (the commands to run), and shares the info with me (and in the communication channel).<p>What if I could provide the error message to a command-line tool and get back a list of possible fixes along with some description of the problem and why the fix worked and who submitted the fix to the knowledge-base?<p>Is there a tool that exists for this use-case?<p>I&#x27;ve seen something like as knowledge-base tool in Slack [1], but not a develop-focused command-line &#x2F; development environment tool.<p>[1.] Alterra Answer Bot - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;salesloft.slack.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;AGZS2TXBN-alterra-answer-bot
======
andrewfan
Hey, we are building a tool that might help you, check it out
[https://onebar.io/](https://onebar.io/) . And ofc feel free to book a call or
use chat if you have any questions

~~~
dpflan
Cool. Is this usable only as a Slack integration?

~~~
andrewfan
we also have a web app

